# Crane/Aldi 2012 Winter Bike Gloves - Size M



## Jaaaaaamie (2 Nov 2012)

Managed to lose one of my Aldi bike gloves. So if anyone has a spare set...or just the right one , must be new, from last months Aldi bike gear, and wants to get rid for cost+postage. Then let me know.

Cheers.

p.s: these ones:


----------

